# Basement Subfloor Error?



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

If you only have to unscrew it then pull it up and leave a small gap. You will regret it if you don't. If you don't want to unscrew it then it's a great excuse to buy a Fein Multimaster! dorf dude...


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I would just rent a jam saw and use it on the floor instead of the wall and be done with it. Save time money and the headache of having to remove and re-install the flooring


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Thanks for that tip! I already took up the few sheets I had screwed down, and the rest that I didn't and trimmed them with circular saw, and just moved over what I could...

I never even knew of a jamb saw... I may have to look into getting one for the rest of the basement. I'm sure I could use it somewhere


----------

